# Landa pump won't come off



## Michael G (Apr 30, 2017)

Anyone deal with something like this? Pump is a LG3030G trying to rebuild it but can't get pump off.

Can't find a set screw or anything like that, tried to pry it off hard as I can, no give (maybe 1/8").


----------



## LegDeLimber (May 9, 2017)

I didn't see a specific listing for your pump.
Maybe one of these links will help?

Your probably dealing with a rusted crankshaft in the pto side of the engine.
So getting some penetrating oil on things, would be something I'd want to happen, before doing any pulling, prying or pushing.

I would look to see if there are any, threaded, push bolt holes
in the pump body to help with the removal (mentioned in the PDF).

http://www.pwoutlet.com/Pressure-Washer-Pump-Removal-Installation-Instructions-s/98.htm

http://www.etscompany.com/Direct_Drive_Pump_Removal.pdf

Heck, Youtube might have a video, as you may have already found out...
Just finding it is the problem! Always fun with guessing how the name or words were misspelled, to search for it.


----------



## Michael G (May 10, 2017)

LegDeLimber said:


> I didn't see a specific listing for your pump.
> Maybe one of these links will help?
> 
> Your probably dealing with a rusted crankshaft in the pto side of the engine.
> ...




Thanks for the reply. I called Landa and a technician simply told me pop the 4 bolts out to the motor and it should come off. If not, it's just seized.


----------

